# Adoption Update



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

To those who member the arranged adoption to a wonderful person down in Alabama, of a little female feral who lost a part of her wing and could not fly, then survived a go around with a hawk, from Ed the adopting father:


(Grimaldy),

We are coming up on Sweetie's first anniversary since you
shipped her down to Huntsville, AL. I thought I'd give you
an update. She's doing great and has really formed a
strong bond to her coop mate "Prince Harry". The two of
them love to bathe in the sun behind our office and visit
with the other pigeons that come by on a daily basis. She
has a great life with lots of attention and love. I've
attached a few photos for you to see.

Thanks again for shipping her down! Ed


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad she is doing well and has found a mate, I hope from here on out she lives a long happy life.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

They are beautiful together, a matched pair. Love happy endings! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

What a lovely couple!!!! I'm so glad she found a great home, and the best boyfriend. 

Ivette


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Great update, thanks for sharing it .

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a great happy ending!


----------

